# Harry Potter Inspired Terrarium?



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello all, I recently got the idea of constructing a terrarium with an environment and feel similar to that of the dark woods in Harry Potter. Anyone who has seen the movies knows of Aragog, the giant spider, and his massive burrow in the woods. I was thinking of trying to make a very dark earthy terrain with a singular hide in the center for my T. Stirmi MF. Something along the lines of this.....http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...4HwAg&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CFIQMyglMCU

I want it to look dark, earthy, and even a bit ominous so I think I will steer clear of plants. If you guys have any suggestions please let me know. Let me know what you guys think. I will try to further elaborate in my comments below.

---------- Post added 01-16-2015 at 06:53 PM ----------

Here are some examples of what I mean by dark, earthy, and ominous (minus the fall hazards and hard objects): 
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/177/a/3/tarantula_enclosure_2_by_minionofsloth-d54yv7u.jpg

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...9bJ0xNyLABOtrkRbSfDiraDw&ust=1421533840370484

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...9y6JVcXiC3NCQA7ACPjQU3lA&ust=1421535048171823

---------- Post added 01-16-2015 at 08:42 PM ----------

anyone? comments? suggestions?


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 16, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Hello all, I recently got the idea of constructing a terrarium with an environment and feel similar to that of the dark woods in Harry Potter. Anyone who has seen the movies knows of Aragog, the giant spider, and his massive burrow in the woods. I was thinking of trying to make a very dark earthy terrain with a singular hide in the center for my T. Stirmi MF. Something along the lines of this.....http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...4HwAg&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CFIQMyglMCU
> 
> I want it to look dark, earthy, and even a bit ominous so I think I will steer clear of plants. If you guys have any suggestions please let me know. Let me know what you guys think. I will try to further elaborate in my comments below.
> 
> ...


For some reason my PC wont open up the links.. But I have a stirmi.. So I will offer my opinion. I think your on the right track, gloomy,doomy,But n the T's mind it'll be happy with a nice hide substrate to dig etc..I'm assuming you know this already..

Display exactly what you mentioned above. T Stirmi live in earthy wooded areas and probably love tree trunks and various other wooden hides.. There has been a thread going in which one of the members used foam probably from a crafts store, used non toxic paint, and displayed replications of wildlife scenario. Why not picturing a shrub area with a large shallow, hollow, mossy, dead log for the T to retreat in? give it substrate to dig. Ive had great success with small caves, replicates of rock formations(using cultured rock not real) in with my T built a soil barricade in the from of the entrance half way up, then dug in the cave a few inches down. Throwing shrubbery, dead leaves not only adds to the aesthetic appearance, but can help retain some humidity.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jan 16, 2015)

I need to work on an actual layout of the terrarium before I start gathering supplies. Also my female is quite possibly gravid right now so I won't be redoing her enclosure for a while. I have time to plan. I am well informed on T. stirmi care.  Feel free to post pictures of enclosures that may help me in designing mine.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jan 17, 2015)

That is a nice hide. I will probably position the hide in the center of the terrarium though. Also I would want it to look less tropic and more earthy/ woodlands like.  I was thinking of doing something similar to the hide robc used for his Blondi " Zilla" and feature on his youtube channel instead of a stone hide ( minus the greenery)

---------- Post added 01-17-2015 at 12:20 PM ----------

https://www.google.com/search?q=125...youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DHxvgoyJgMW0;480;360
This is the hide that robc used before putting in vegetation.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 17, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> That is a nice hide. I will probably position the hide in the center of the terrarium though. Also I would want it to look less tropic and more earthy/ woodlands like.  I was thinking of doing something similar to the hide robc used for his Blondi " Zilla" and feature on his youtube channel instead of a stone hide ( minus the greenery)


Ahh I see.. Yea the lighting in the pic is not that light for the enclosure now either.. Its not exactly what I would call proffesional lol, but I hope it helps limit down what you want.. Yes i went for more of a tropical look. If I can find anything else to help I letyou know


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jan 17, 2015)

As previously stated I am going for the eerie forest look. I also want the burrow to be the center of attention. Thanks for the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 18, 2015)

Ooo Nice Im Gunna Start Work On A Hungergames Theme One Soon


----------



## Sana (Feb 5, 2015)

Coming from an odd point of view here, but to me a lot of what creates an eerie look versus a more tropical natural look is in the angle, direction, and color of the lighting.  The same basic adornments would be used in either case, but the light sets the tone.  I'm a theatrical lighting designer though, so that's what I see when I look at the links.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 5, 2015)

Sana said:


> Coming from an odd point of view here, but to me a lot of what creates an eerie look versus a more tropical natural look is in the angle, direction, and color of the lighting.  The same basic adornments would be used in either case, but the light sets the tone.  I'm a theatrical lighting designer though, so that's what I see when I look at the links.


Agreed that lighting can set the mood.  A Firebolt or Nimbus 2000 leaning in a corner would help cement the theme too.  Maybe a dragon.  Something to say magical - eerie.  But the ultimate would be if it were all webbed up too.


----------

